# Where To Find Common Newts Sunderland



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

As Title says, Im in sunderland area and would love to find some in the wild,

Also would love to find some frogs/toads.

As you can probably tell i know nothing of amphibians or where to look.

Ive looked around few places where when i was little there were some but nothing.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you had a look in your back grden!? (assuming you have one)

I was doing some gardening the other week and found a fair few hiding amongst an overgrown patch of weeds in flower bed..

Here is a little bit of information regarding habaitat which might help you with where to look! (copy & pasted from Newts | Wild About Gardens )

"
All of our newts leave hibernation in February or March, returning to ponds for breeding. Weedy ponds without fish are favoured. Weeds provide refuge for newts as well as providing egg-laying locations - on the undersides of leaves. The distribution of palmate newts seems to be influenced by a preference for shallow, soft water pools on acid soils. For palmate newts and great crested newts it is also important to have undisturbed terrestrial habitat around the ponds, providing refuge and good feeding sites. Common newts seem less concerned by the quality of the surrounding habitat. 
Common newts are the most terrestrial of the three species, often being found far from water during the summer, when the breeding season is over. Palmate newts also spend much of the summer in terrestrial habitats. Great crested newts spend most of their time around ponds, although a lot of this will be spent on the surrounding land rather than in the water. Outside of the breeding season all three newt species are nocturnal, taking refuge in damp environments such as burrows, compost heaps or under stones during the day. These are also prime hibernation sites for the winter months."


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

A couple of pictures of the ones I found..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/1029350-common-newts.html


----------

